# Welcome to our newest Moderator!



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I would just like to welcome Cchiu as the new moderator of the Equipment forum.

Thanks Cchiu!

[ April 19, 2001: Message edited by: Nicko ]


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

So  Cchui and welcome!

Maybe YOU WILL take care of those funny faces we like so much, know what I mean


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Congratulations Cchui!

I love those gremlins too!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Cchiu,

Congrats on your own forum!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Congrats Cchui!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Thanks Nicko, pooh, Papa and Iza for the warm welcome.... momoreg, thanks for spelling my name right...  (I know Nicko, you've been busy!)


----------



## layjo (Oct 12, 1999)

Welcome cchiu!


----------



## bayou (Jul 30, 2000)

Congratulations cchui,
I really enjoy your helpful links to whatever topics we dream up. Have fun!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hey cchiu,

Glad to have you with us 

good luck and enjoy.

cc


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Sorry about the spelling error Cchiu.


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Congratulations, Cchiu!!


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Does this mean you won't be slumming on the Epicurious site any more  
Congrats!
Kyle


----------

